# Solid Trout and Redfish bite at the Pass



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

I got out with a neighbor yesterday for a quick afternoon fishing trip at San Luis Pass. It is official - the fall Redfish run has started with large schools of Reds starting to stage at the Pass. A week ago there were only a few Reds being caught here and there but yesterday the Red Fish were out in numbers and the bite was on fire.

You could see multiple folks with solid Redfish stringers. We caught four solid Redfish in a matter of a few hours along with a â€œToadâ€ Trout caught on a live Piggy Perch. The Trout measured over 25 inches.

For those of you who want to get out for an early morning or late afternoon fishing trip, we are running a special till the end of the month of $125 for one person with each additional person for $50. To confirm, just contact us a minimum of three days in advance of when you want to go.

Should you want to kayak fish on your own, we can point you in the right direction of where the fish are.... and you can paddle on your own.... with one of our fully outfitted fishing kayaks. We use Ocean Kayak Prowler 13â€™s so use some of the best and safest kayaking equipment.

FOUR HOUR â€" KAYAK FISHING CHARTER
Private charter for one person $125 
Each additional person $50
***Does not include fishing Rod & Reels. Rentals available for $35 each

What We Cover
â€¢	Onshore instruction with review of launching and landing, basic paddling techniques, safety, essential gear and clothing, weather, tide and float plan preparation.
â€¢	How to select and outfit the best fishing kayak to suit your individual needs and budget, including how to secure gear, rigging and tackle (Rods, Reels and Line).
â€¢	Learn basic bait applications including live bait and artificial lures.
â€¢	Introduction to fishing tactics and gear essentials, landing and safely releasing fish

For those who prefer to blaze their own trail and explore the San Luis Pass and Galveston Bay waters, we offer Kayak Rentals (PFD/Life Vest and Paddle included).

Fishing Kayak Rentals
1 Person Full-Day Rental - $45.00
2 Person Full-Day Rental - $65.00
1 Person Weekly Rental - $125.00
2 Person Weekly Rental - $165.00
***Includes free delivery within 9 mile radius of San Luis Pass.

You can contact us by e-mail at [email protected], call or text at 713-391-7155.

Tight Lines!
Steve Buechner, Certified Kayak Fishing Guide â€" Texas Parks and Wildlife
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Are certified guides able to post in the guides report section?


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Notices

This forum is for posting* fishing & game reports* only. All other posts will be deleted.

This forum is a no reply forum. You can't post replies here, unless you are the person that made the post originally. To leave feedback for the poster, use the reputation system, or if you want to contact them, use the private message system.

I'm kind of wondering why I can post on this thread.


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

*No.*



sgrem said:


> Are certified guides able to post in the guides report section?


Guide posts are not allowed in this section. 
But..... I'm glad this one did. I am very interested in renting a kayak in that area. It would be well within my fishing budget.


----------



## bong (May 1, 2012)

I'm torn, youre not suppose to post here but I too am interested in a kayak guided tour / lesson 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

I suspect he knows about the guide section. He posted there yesterday.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe he wants some red


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Give him a pass this time, paint him if he repeats.


----------



## Whopper Stopper (Jul 6, 2015)

Mods should move the post to the guide forum...

need a mechanism to flag posts


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Who really gives a **** that it was posted here?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Because those of us that have been here for longer than two years pleaded for a very long time to seperate the guides into a different section. We have all worked hard to police ourselves and that seperate section. It is up to us now to police ourselves again lest we lose those privileges. 

Guides and individuals...please police yourself to maintain the integrity of the different sections. Your integrity matters....


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

He said he was out with a neighbor so that was ok but then posted guide stuff..


----------



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings - I will post a weekly kayak fishing report for the San Luis Pass area in the guides section. I recently moved to five minutes from the pass so am now a local Galveston resident. I am new to the 2Cool site so appreciate your support and patience. Peace!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Wade Fisher said:


> Notices
> 
> This forum is for posting* fishing & game reports* only. All other posts will be deleted.
> 
> ...


Mont changed the reply rule awhile back. Enjoy


San Luis Pass Kayak said:


> Greetings - I will post a weekly kayak fishing report for the San Luis Pass area in the guides section. I recently moved to five minutes from the pass so am now a local Galveston resident. I am new to the 2Cool site so appreciate your support and patience. Peace!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't have a problem with the post. I kind of like the picture of the pretty girl with the big fish.


----------



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

thank you


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I see you are a sponsor so thanks for helping this board possible. Rules change sometimes and if we don't pay close attention, we might make a mistake. I realize I ain't runnin' nuthin' round here but I say thanks for the reports and now you know the rules. If anyone wants to jump on you for a slight mistake, my guess is someone has had a bad day, but don't take it out on someone else! Looking forward to hearing more of your reports!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

